# TNC license



## shaina (May 8, 2015)

Hey group,

So i just started my first night of driving tonight and when I logged on to my dashboard it was asking for a photoof my TNC license, after doing some research on what that was apparently i need one in order to not get cited or towed? can someone please help me on how to obtain one for the city of houston?


----------



## Jayinhtown (Apr 12, 2015)

Just text me and I can help


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This will tell you how to get it.

http://shopatmain.com/uber/GetTheCityofHoustonUberPermitIn7SimpleSteps.html


----------



## Jayinhtown (Apr 12, 2015)

Again text me, I will help personally


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

shaina said:


> Hey group,
> 
> So i just started my first night of driving tonight and when I logged on to my dashboard it was asking for a photoof my TNC license, after doing some research on what that was apparently i need one in order to not get cited or towed? can someone please help me on how to obtain one for the city of houston?


The larger question, shaina, is why do you want to go out of your way to driver for Uber? If you stop your pursuit now, you car and your insurance company with thank you. You need to be less concerned about the TNC license and more concerned about how you're going to survive if you get into a crash as you will have no insurance coverage if you do not have a commercial policy for your vehicle. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## livery pro (May 9, 2015)

shaina said:


> Hey group,
> 
> So i just started my first night of driving tonight and when I logged on to my dashboard it was asking for a photoof my TNC license, after doing some research on what that was apparently i need one in order to not get cited or towed? can someone please help me on how to obtain one for the city of houston?


----------



## livery pro (May 9, 2015)

Personally, I still believe you should only drive people as long as you have a livery license and insurance. I currently pay annually $6K insurance for a Chevy Suburban


----------



## StephZ (May 9, 2015)

Here is a quick timeline of my experience so far:
15-Apr registered as a driver
24-Apr the Partner app allowed me to log on (I never received any notification from Uber, but was checking regularly)
29-Apr account deactivated due to no proof of TNC license (I could still drive that night until going offline)
06-May was granted TNC license and yellow inspection sticker, and promptly uploaded both to Uber. I was informed by Uber Partner Support that accounts are usually reactivated in 24-48hours. 
09-May still waiting to get reactivated....


----------



## StephZ (May 9, 2015)

On a related note, here is a summary of costs thus far:
$40 finger printing 
$75 non-dot drug screen and physical
$20 warrant check
$05 parking for warrant check
$15 fire extinguisher at Walmart
$00 TNC licence (nothing charged by ARA, perhaps Uber will bill me if they ever get around to reactivating my account)


----------



## shaina (May 8, 2015)

StephZ said:


> Here is a quick timeline of my experience so far:
> 15-Apr registered as a driver
> 24-Apr the Partner app allowed me to log on (I never received any notification from Uber, but was checking regularly)
> 29-Apr account deactivated due to no proof of TNC license (I could still drive that night until going offline)
> ...


Wow! I've made some decent money in just 2 nights did u at least get paid for your driving? I was emailed after my background check came back that they were "reviewing my application " and less than 24hr I was able to start driving. I then received a email the next day about the paperwork for a tnc but it never said I needed a commercial lisence policy. Did they pay u? I don't want to keep doing this and putting miles on my car If they are just going to deactivate my account


----------



## shaina (May 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The larger question, shaina, is why do you want to go out of your way to driver for Uber? If you stop your pursuit now, you car and your insurance company with thank you. You need to be less concerned about the TNC license and more concerned about how you're going to survive if you get into a crash as you will have no insurance coverage if you do not have a commercial policy for your vehicle. Just a little food for thought.


It took me a long time to even consider this, but I work in Healthcare and need some extra money to pay some things off and this just seemed perfect. Work when I want and how much I want independently of yet another boss..I was concerned about the mileage considering my car is only about a yr and a half old but I had taken the mindset of ' this is just a means to an end' but from what people are saying there is a lot more involved to driving for uber than Is initially told


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

shaina said:


> It took me a long time to even consider this, but I work in Healthcare and need some extra money to pay some things off and this just seemed perfect. Work when I want and how much I want independently of yet another boss..I was concerned about the mileage considering my car is only about a yr and a half old but I had taken the mindset of ' this is just a means to an end' but from what people are saying there is a lot more involved to driving for uber than Is initially told


After you purchase your commercial insurance policy, will there be any profit left for you? A commercial policy typically runs $4k to $5k per year. Without a commercial livery policy, you face two large risks...

If your personal automobile insurance company ever learns that you're using your car for livery services, you will be dropped immediately. And once you're dropped, you're going to have a tough time getting insured anywhere else at a reasonable rate.
If you become involved in a crash while driving for Uber and if that crash is deemed to be your fault, you will learn that all other parties involved in the crash will be taken care of by the Rasier policy provided by Uber, but that you're going to be left holding the bag for your property damage and medical needs. And when you ask your insurance company for help, you're toast.
All I'm saying is, please make sure you understand all the risks before you get too starry-eyed about the rewards.


----------



## shaina (May 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for the information. I don't think I'll be driving anymore for them. This seems too risky and it definitely lures people in with attractive pay. But thag will mean nothing if I run into those types of problems.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

shaina said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I don't think I'll be driving anymore for them. This seems too risky and it definitely lures people in with attractive pay. But thag will mean nothing if I run into those types of problems.


That would be the wisest action to take. I can only drive for Uber because I have commercial insurance as a result of needing it for my other businesses. Without it, I'd be a total fool to even consider driving for Uber or Lyft. Bottom line, and this is going to sound crude, but driving for Uber without a commercial livery policy is like having sex with a prostitute without protection. All is well and good and plenty of fun...until it's not.


----------



## StephZ (May 9, 2015)

I did get paid for all the trips I drove. Uber takes about 20% then they direct deposit the rest early Thursday mornings. 

FYI, get the finger prints first because this takes 5 days to get into the system. ARA just needs the completed FAST form with a reference number that links to your prints. They do not need to see the actual prints.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> After you purchase your commercial insurance policy, will there be any profit left for you? A commercial policy typically runs $4k to $5k per year. Without a commercial livery policy, you face two large risks...
> 
> If your personal automobile insurance company ever learns that you're using your car for livery services, you will be dropped immediately. And once you're dropped, you're going to have a tough time getting insured anywhere else at a reasonable rate.
> If you become involved in a crash while driving for Uber and if that crash is deemed to be your fault, you will learn that all other parties involved in the crash will be taken care of by the Rasier policy provided by Uber, but that you're going to be left holding the bag for your property damage and medical needs. And when you ask your insurance company for help, you're toast.
> All I'm saying is, please make sure you understand all the risks before you get too starry-eyed about the rewards.


Is this based on your own personal experience or just hearsay? It sounds like you are here to scare other drivers from working in order to have more business for yourself since you have "other businesses that require commercial insurance"

Either way, if you are ever involved in a wreck with out without Uber you will be in a huge legal mess. That's how insurance works. Getting a commercial policy is good but does it specifically state driving for Uber is okay? Depending on where your at, Uber falls into different categories. Insurance companies have policies in some areas for "rideshare" as others only see it as a commercial. Unless your policy states specifically rideshare, TNC, (whatever your city calls it), your going to be covered just as much as the Raiser policy, so if you went and got Commercial policy for driving with Uber, you may be wasting you money, but you did state you have commercial insurance because of your other businesses, so maybe your not personally, but for anyone else seeking to purchase commercial insurance, is it a good idea? Sure. Is it worth it? I have no idea what your policy will state, so make sure your covered somehow, even if you have to add a clause personally with the insurance company stating specifically you are driving for Uber and the insurance covers yourself, riders and other parties involved as well.

No matter what, if it is your fault - Your insurance company is STILL going to raise your rates, or drop you, and find a way of not paying for your damage. It is the way of business. No matter if you driving to the store or driving for Uber.

Is it worth the risk? If you are accident prone (and you are usually at fault) think twice.

Keep this in mind, No one here is a attorney, insurance adjustor or expert. If they are, they would probably not be driving for Uber and if they do work for a insurance company, well, that explains it all.

I have completed over 1600 trips with Uber, and I still do not have a problem. Perhaps I am one of the lucky few, it has helped me climb out of debt, (although I was not much in debt) and it is helping with that savings account, sure you have to pay for car maintenance, but so far, nothing major, just brakes, tires, oil, etc. Is it going to make my car old really fast? Yes, but its going to be nice getting a new car every couple of years. Who doesn't like that?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Is this based on your own personal experience or just hearsay? It sounds like you are here to scare other drivers from working in order to have more business for yourself since you have "other businesses that require commercial insurance"
'
Another uber shill. I think desertdriver is giving her sound advice.


----------



## StephZ (May 9, 2015)

I would hope that given the obvious lack of presence Uber has in terms of people supporting drivers that they wouldn't squander what little man-power they do have on trolling drivers on this forum. 

Btw, isn't the SRF an insurance that does cover the rider? I need to do my own research as things posted in this forum wreak of trickery and scaremongering. Good luck to the real Drivers out there.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "Is this based on your own personal experience or just hearsay? It sounds like you are here to scare other drivers from working in order to have more business for yourself since you have "other businesses that require commercial insurance"
> '
> Another uber shill. I think desertdriver is giving her sound advice.


I really wish I was getting paid to do this, lol.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

StephZ said:


> I would hope that given the obvious lack of presence Uber has in terms of people supporting drivers that they wouldn't squander what little man-power they do have on trolling drivers on this forum.
> 
> Btw, isn't the SRF an insurance that does cover the rider? I need to do my own research as things posted in this forum wreak of trickery and scaremongering. Good luck to the real Drivers out there.


The riders are always covered, that seems not be a issue, what is the issue are drivers not being covered, which, if you look at past cases, it was usually the drivers fault. There was a guy in California , who was looking at his phone trying between rides for the next ping and hit a kid crossing the street. This highlighted the insurance issue and they realized there were some gaps, that I would hope they fixed by now, for the kids/families sake, but did the driver get any help from the Uber Insurance? No, but it was his fault, keep your eyes on the road, you know the sound the ping makes. Turn down your music to listen for this, or pull over and wait.. Another case, was a driver from Houston who ran a red light. The riders were covered, but the driver was complaining to the news that Uber didn't buy him a new car or fix his. Why would they? It was his fault right? He also only carried liability insurance, he did not have full coverage insruance (personally) Did this have something to do with his car not being repaired?

James River seems to only match the coverage you have with you personal insurance.. i.e. If you have full coverage, you are fully covered by James River. If you have liability, James River will cover riders and other parties, but not you.

James River (Uber), the other parties (if any) insurance are all going to fight to the end to pay or not to pay. Especially when it is not just you that is asking for money, but your passengers as well. If you have a good insurance company, they will repair your car or write you a check pretty quickly and go fight for their money later. If you have full coverage chances are, your insurance company will be more willing to help you out and go after James River later on. If you have liability, well, you have liability. and maybe out of luck. The riders will be covered but not you. If you have a hole in the wall insurance, good luck.

Either way, you should be driving a newer car and should have full coverage already.

On a side note, my wife was involved in wreck a few years back (not Uber) and only had liability. Our attorney was able to "convince" our insurance company to cut a check to us (and of course the attorney took a cut ) for repairs, missed work, and medical bills (she was pregnant at the time) The other guy had a hole in the wall insurance that kept stalling we decided to hire a lawyer since we only had liability, our insurance company said good luck at first (until the attorney came along and nudged them along) The other guy was found at fault by HPD, but his insurance kept stalling. Our rates have not changed (actually they went down a little ) and every now and then I will get a letter in the mail about the court dates between the insurance companies. We don't have to go or worry about that. I think the same thing can happen if you are in a wreck with Uber which is why I would advise getting full coverage with a reputable insurance company.

If you are in a wreck, and not able to drive that vehicle, (even if you are driving with another vehicle in the meantime) I am sure you ask for lost wages, but it will probably be based on a average of your weekly pays, of course until that car is repaired or until the day they write you a check. This can help if you rely on Uber for your bills, but always have a good backup plan and save your money when you can. Keep your credit up for emergencies, you do not want "Uber Financing" as this will more than likely be really high interest. If you car is completely gone, at least you can buy a new one and work while waiting for your check.

Drive as safe as possible. If you feel tired, stop driving, that is the best thing about Uber. You can work when you want. If you are not at fault, then that's a different story, so prevent accidents as much as possible.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I really wish I was getting paid to do this, lol.


I usually scare other drivers away just by saying "BOO!!'


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Is this based on your own personal experience or just hearsay? It sounds like you are here to scare other drivers from working in order to have more business for yourself since you have "other businesses that require commercial insurance"
> 
> Either way, if you are ever involved in a wreck with out without Uber you will be in a huge legal mess. That's how insurance works. Getting a commercial policy is good but does it specifically state driving for Uber is okay? Depending on where your at, Uber falls into different categories. Insurance companies have policies in some areas for "rideshare" as others only see it as a commercial. Unless your policy states specifically rideshare, TNC, (whatever your city calls it), your going to be covered just as much as the Raiser policy, so if you went and got Commercial policy for driving with Uber, you may be wasting you money, but you did state you have commercial insurance because of your other businesses, so maybe your not personally, but for anyone else seeking to purchase commercial insurance, is it a good idea? Sure. Is it worth it? I have no idea what your policy will state, so make sure your covered somehow, even if you have to add a clause personally with the insurance company stating specifically you are driving for Uber and the insurance covers yourself, riders and other parties involved as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, my commercial insurance does cover me when I drive livery.
No, I am not engaging in scare tactics. I am simply telling the truth of this system.
Yes, I am speaking from personal experience, not hearsay.
No, I am not trying to thin the herd and generate more business for myself. I drive for Uber as a community service, not for profit.
Yes, I have spoken with the VP for Risk Management at Uber (Chris Boedeker) and I posted that conversation on this forum.
No, your personal insurance will not cover you while you drive for Uber. Check your policy exclusions page.

Is there anything else I can answer for you today?


----------



## angel2b130 (Jul 16, 2016)

StephZ you can always contact uber support to have them reactivate your account in a few days.


----------

